# Degrado Diaco: intervisterà Babbo Natale



## fabri47 (20 Dicembre 2022)

Incredibile annuncio di *Pierluigi Diaco* a *BellaMa'*: il *23 dicembre* nella sua trasmissione, in onda alle 15:25 su Rai 2, *intervisterà Babbo Natale*.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Dicembre 2022)




----------



## Swaitak (20 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Incredibile annuncio di *Pierluigi Diaco* a *BellaMa'*: il *23 dicembre* nella sua trasmissione, in onda alle 15:25 su Rai 2, *intervisterà Babbo Natale*.


basta che sotto la maschera non c'è Zelensky


----------



## admin (20 Dicembre 2022)

Che a sua volta farà coming out. Da Gay1 mi aspetto questo ed altro


----------



## fabri47 (20 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Che a sua volta farà coming out. Da Gay1 mi aspetto questo ed altro


No no è su Rai 2, in quanto Diaco è l'idolo della Meloni. E' uno dei pochi gay di destra  .


----------



## fabri47 (20 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> No no è su Rai 2, in quanto Diaco è l'idolo della Meloni. E' uno dei pochi gay di destra  .


Qualche mese fa, disse Dagospia che la Meloni quando ancora non era al governo andò dall'AD Rai Fuortes per convincerlo a ripromuovere Diaco sulla prima rete in estate al pomeriggio, ma alla fine Coletta (altro gaio direttore delle prime serate Rai e dell'intrattenimento) si oppose per paura che non si togliesse la sua amata Bortone al pomeriggio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Che a sua volta farà coming out. Da Gay1 mi aspetto questo ed altro


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (20 Dicembre 2022)

Speriamo non salti fuori un Babbo Natale ateo, fluido e diversamente caucasico... Magari pure col bandierone ucraino... 

Giù le mani almeno dal Natale!


----------



## fabri47 (20 Dicembre 2022)

*Nella puntata di oggi, intervista al Divino Otelma.*


----------



## Clarenzio (20 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>



Sostegno alla gerontofilia, complimenti


----------



## Swaitak (20 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>


penso che nessun bambino abbia mai accostato babbo natale a qualcosa di sessuale... per cui, perche?


----------



## Zenos (20 Dicembre 2022)

Dentro il vestito ci sarà Alfonso Signorini...


----------



## KILPIN_91 (21 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Nella puntata di oggi, intervista al Divino Otelma.*


ancora gira sto qua?


----------



## Blu71 (21 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Incredibile annuncio di *Pierluigi Diaco* a *BellaMa'*: il *23 dicembre* nella sua trasmissione, in onda alle 15:25 su Rai 2, *intervisterà Babbo Natale*.



Rivolta della Befana per sessismo.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Dicembre 2022)

Parte adesso!


----------



## fabri47 (23 Dicembre 2022)

Che trashata ahahhahah!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Dicembre 2022)

Allora, chi era il travione nascosto?


----------



## fabri47 (23 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Allora, chi era il travione nascosto?


No tutto normale, Diaco ha portato una bambina, assieme alla mamma, a fargli conoscere Babbo Natale che era ovviamente un attore, che ha detto le solite cose che si dicono ai bambini per fargli credere che esiste. Diaco è raccomandato dalla Meloni, se faceva un minimo di propaganda subdola veniva cacciato fuori  .


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> No tutto normale, Diaco ha portato una bambina, assieme alla mamma, a fargli conoscere Babbo Natale che era ovviamente un attore, che ha detto le solite cose che si dicono ai bambini per fargli credere che esiste. Diaco è raccomandato dalla Meloni, se faceva un minimo di propaganda subdola veniva cacciato fuori  .



Peccato, mi aspettavo Mattarella (con la mascherina) dietro la barba.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Gennaio 2023)

*Oggi intervista alla Befana. Appuntamento alle ore 15:25 su Rai 2.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Gennaio 2023)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Oggi intervista alla Befana. Appuntamento alle ore 15:25 su Rai 2.*



Ahahaha qui tra le piddine c'è l'imbarazzo della scelta.

La Schlein però sarebbe perfetta.


----------



## Clarenzio (6 Gennaio 2023)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Oggi intervista alla Befana. Appuntamento alle ore 15:25 su Rai 2.*


Quindi l'ospite speciale sarà quella gnocca della Leotta??? 

O è troppo politicamente scorretto?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Gennaio 2023)

Permettetemi l'OT, ma la notizia trash della giornata non è la Befana intervistata, è la D'Urso che tromba con Briatore in hotel


----------



## Hellscream (6 Gennaio 2023)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Permettetemi l'OT, ma la notizia trash della giornata non è la Befana intervistata, è la D'Urso che tromba con Briatore in hotel


Cos


----------



## KILPIN_91 (6 Gennaio 2023)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Oggi intervista alla Befana. Appuntamento alle ore 15:25 su Rai 2.*


Ma Diaco ora lavora per il circo Orfei?


----------



## Igniorante (6 Gennaio 2023)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Oggi intervista alla Befana. Appuntamento alle ore 15:25 su Rai 2.*



Ancora chiamano la Bindi in televisione?


----------



## KILPIN_91 (6 Gennaio 2023)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ancora chiamano la Bindi in televisione?


Più bella che intelligente cit.


----------



## Ringhio8 (6 Gennaio 2023)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> penso che nessun bambino abbia mai accostato babbo natale a qualcosa di sessuale... per cui, perche?


Perché i trogloditi lgbt e porcheria simili vogliono così


----------



## fabri47 (6 Gennaio 2023)

Il bambino che ha come preferita la canzone di Mammut e Blanco  .


----------



## Raryof (6 Gennaio 2023)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Permettetemi l'OT, ma la notizia trash della giornata non è la Befana intervistata, è la D'Urso che tromba con Briatore in hotel


La spacca adesso altrimenti tra qualche anno sarà troppo tardi, hai capito il Flavione..
A proposito di gomme Pirelli e di F1, ma l'avete mai vista la figlia che ha avuto con Heidi Klum? se la vedono quelli della Pirelli la assumono subito per studiarle le bocce gigantesche...


----------



## fabri47 (6 Gennaio 2023)

Nel gruppo degli Infieri c'è un certo Lorenzo LOLLO. @Super_Lollo sei tu?  .


----------



## Hellscream (6 Gennaio 2023)

Raryof ha scritto:


> La spacca adesso altrimenti tra qualche anno sarà troppo tardi, hai capito il Flavione..
> A proposito di gomme Pirelli e di F1, ma l'avete mai vista la figlia che ha avuto con Heidi Klum? se la vedono quelli della Pirelli la assumono subito per studiarle le bocce gigantesche...
> 
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 4276


----------



## Igniorante (6 Gennaio 2023)

Raryof ha scritto:


> La spacca adesso altrimenti tra qualche anno sarà troppo tardi, hai capito il Flavione..
> A proposito di gomme Pirelli e di F1, ma l'avete mai vista la figlia che ha avuto con Heidi Klum? se la vedono quelli della Pirelli la assumono subito per studiarle le bocce gigantesche...
> 
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 4276



Leni...
Illegale... Una specie di bambolina tettona... Peccato che di questi tempi fanno vedere poca "ciccia", con tutte le menate sulla donna oggetto ecc...
Una volta a puledre del genere avrebbero messo davanti in tempo zero il contratto per il calendario 2023.


----------



## Raryof (6 Gennaio 2023)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Leni...
> Illegale... Una specie di bambolina tettona... Peccato che di questi tempi fanno vedere poca "ciccia", con tutte le menate sulla donna oggetto ecc...
> Una volta a puledre del genere avrebbero messo davanti in tempo zero il contratto per il calendario 2023.


Questo spot di intimissimi in effetti pare davvero una goccia nel deserto...
In futuro magari faranno la pubblicità con l'intimo in mano e vestite con il dolcevita, non posso saperlo.
Lei comunque illegalissima, anche la figlia della Bellucci che ha la stessa età è venuta su bene...

Ps: lontani i tempi di Meganona Gale..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Gennaio 2023)

Non dovrebbero starci, ma stavolta non ho il coraggio di togliervi l'immagine e il video.
Ciao Google, ti salutiamo. WLF.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Gennaio 2023)

Ma la Befana nessuno la intervista?


----------



## Igniorante (Sabato alle 07:42)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Questo spot di intimissimi in effetti pare davvero una goccia nel deserto...
> In futuro magari faranno la pubblicità con l'intimo in mano e vestite con il dolcevita, non posso saperlo.
> Lei comunque illegalissima, anche la figlia della Bellucci che ha la stessa età è venuta su bene...
> 
> Ps: lontani i tempi di Meganona Gale..



Guarda anche SportsIllustrated Swimsuit, fino a 3-4 anni fa era il top sia per quanto riguarda le modelle che il tipo di foto, veramente hot.
Oggi per metà sono o in sovrappeso di 50 kg o hanno difetti fisici o sono trans.
E a quelle veramente notevoli che sono rimaste fanno coprire o photoshoppano anche il buco dell'ombelico.
È una vergogna.


----------

